# Random stop at Selby



## JasonG (Nov 8, 2016)

Happen to be in FL on business and saw the sign for Selby. Best detour i have made in a while.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2016)

Cool. Did you ask to see their kovachii!? :evil:


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Nov 8, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Cool. Did you ask to see their kovachii!? :evil:





Lol, I am reading the book, it's probably the last orchid they'd keep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonG (Nov 8, 2016)

No reference or mention of kovachii anywhere that I saw. Great book by the way, enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 8, 2016)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice stop over. I enjoyed my visit there until I was admonished not to touch anything by a grouchy matron who didn't want me to smell a flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the tour. Nice to see orchids and other plants growing together.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 10, 2016)

lots of lovely things


----------



## SFLguy (Nov 10, 2016)

abax said:


> Nice stop over. I enjoyed my visit there until I was admonished not to touch anything by a grouchy matron who didn't want me to smell a flower.


Some of the volunteers seem to hate what they're doing haha
To be fair though, people here can have sticky fingers when it comes to the orchids
The greenhouse manager was telling me how a whole bunch of Masdevellia (or was it Restrepia?) got stolen during an event unfortunately
They also had an amorphophallus titanum in bloom over the summer that was cool


----------

